# Top 10 HDTVs



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HDTVMagazine.com looks at a "Top 10" list of HDTV displays
ranging in size from 61" to 23", all with







user ratings.

www.hdtvmagazine.com


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Boy, they're really hawking those fixed pixel devices.


----------



## mssturgeon (Dec 8, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Boy, they're really hawking those fixed pixel devices.


Just to be clear, that's not an "Editor's Choice" list of any kind. It's based strictly on consumer reviews.

- Shane Sturgeon


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Six Samsungs Singing.

Friends picked up the LNS4041D last Summer and it is really a nice set.


----------

